# Aarons Outdoors Bass Classic



## alabamareid (May 5, 2009)

Join us at Little River Park at Lake Sinclair June 27th for the 1st annual Aaron's Outdoors Bass Classic.  Big Fish prize will be a 32" flat screen LCD HDTV complements of Aaron's Rents. This is a team tournament; entry fee is $160 per boat with an 80% payback.  Proceeds will go to support the Georgia Special Sportsmen and the 653 CLSS (Combat Logistics Support Squadron) unit fund.  Over $3000 in Draw Prizes! From Vicious Fishing, Castaway Rods, Koppers LIVE TARGET lures, Thunder Shad and Quantum.THIS TOURNAMENT WILL BE AIRED ON NATIONAL TELEVISION!  Will be great exposure for you and your sponsors!

 Contact me Mike Reid (Tournament  Team Director) for details at mike@aaronsoutdoorstv.com or 478-918-6969.  Get your registration form at http://aaronsoutdoorstv.com/BassClassForm.pdf


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 6, 2009)

When is the deadline to sign up? Or can you sign up there?


----------



## Bear 75 (May 11, 2009)

You can sign up the morning of.


----------



## alabamareid (May 17, 2009)

btt


----------



## mesocollins (May 25, 2009)

*Kill Switch*

I'm fairly new to this. Just wondering, will we need an automatic or manual kill switch and what would qualify as a kill-switch? I'm going to be using a G-3 that isn't mine and I don't think it has an automatic switch. Just an ignition key. I will check, but help would be appreciated. Just in case someone wants to tell me I don't know enough yet to fish this tourney, I do have experience with boats on big water so no problems there


----------



## Rockett (May 25, 2009)

I would think you would have to have one that kills the engine if you get thrown out.  But I think thats pretty standard on most boats now.


----------



## mesocollins (May 25, 2009)

Maybe, I think it might have one, but I'm not sure. How could I find this out by just looking at it?


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (May 27, 2009)

I do not see an address to pre register........so I guess it is a pay at the ramp deal???  It says registration starts at 5a.m. on the rules sheet...that seems kinda late for this time of year...safe light around 6:15 or so.


----------



## Rockett (May 27, 2009)

Usually right behind the key there is a safety notch that sticks out and it has an plastis key that slides on it with a stretch cord attached.  The cord has a clip on one end that you connect to your life vest.


----------



## alabamareid (Jun 9, 2009)

btt


----------



## alabamareid (Jun 9, 2009)

SkeeterZX225 said:


> I do not see an address to pre register........so I guess it is a pay at the ramp deal???  It says registration starts at 5a.m. on the rules sheet...that seems kinda late for this time of year...safe light around 6:15 or so.



I'll be at the ramp accepting registration forms at 4:30...hope to see you there...


----------



## anglerEd (Jun 11, 2009)

mesocollins said:


> I'm fairly new to this. Just wondering, will we need an automatic or manual kill switch and what would qualify as a kill-switch? I'm going to be using a G-3 that isn't mine and I don't think it has an automatic switch. Just an ignition key. I will check, but help would be appreciated. Just in case someone wants to tell me I don't know enough yet to fish this tourney, I do have experience with boats on big water so no problems there


The odds of that boat not having a kill switch seems kinda remote. I would think the location and style of kill switch may have more to do with motor make than boat make, but you can buy a universal lanyard at wmart and elsewhere. Once that problem is solved, make sure your livewells, running lights(for early AM), etc, work properly.


----------



## Bear 75 (Jun 19, 2009)

Word is Arrons outdoors is going to show up for filming the event. Should be a good one.


----------



## Toffy (Jun 19, 2009)

*that's right*

It will be filmed for airing


----------



## alabamareid (Jun 21, 2009)

btt


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Jun 25, 2009)

*we going to be there!!!!*

the team of big flip rob and old  worm slinging willie. look out boys. we coming in strong.


----------



## tonyf (Jun 26, 2009)

What time do the weigh-ins start?


----------

